# Singing the praises of Kroil penetrant



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2017)

Once again, Kroil saved the day!!!
Digging through an old box of goodies, I found a real rusty pair of TOC rat traps. One was actually eaten away through the years.
To my complete surprise, I was actually able to remove ALL 8 screws holding the cages to the pedal body. This included one support, where the "meat" of the mount had been eaten away to the point that some of the threads of the screw were exposed through the rotted/missing mounting boss. UNBELIEVEABLE!!!! Kroil, I wuv you! Anyone that tries to save old Iron really needs to add this stuff to their arsenal of tools.
*** of course, lots of tapping and repeated soaks were needed to remove all 8 screws, but still.... 3 actually came out like butter ***


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 23, 2017)

Wonderful stuff but hard to find and pricy


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

It is great stuff. I use it all he time. A few years ago I had a 1913 Pope motorcycle engine that was locked up. I soaked it with Kroil for a few days, and broke it free. still hag good compression too!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 23, 2017)

Another fan here,I use it all the time. It really is amazing stuff.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 23, 2017)

I'VE BEEN USING KROIL OVER 25 YEARS!
GOOD STUFF.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-CAN-LIQUI...591660?hash=item20f74731ec:g:0GAAAOSwqu9U-M9b


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the link, just placed my order


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Thanks for the link, just placed my order




You are welcome... Like only paying $7.75? before shipping. A DEAL!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 24, 2017)

As a heads up the Kano website has a trial offer going that whatever you buy you get another for free, so 2 for 1.  I have tried a lot of their products with great results.  Only thing I use.  Whenever I see someone using it I know they mean bidness!!   1 note if you are going to be doing any painting on the bike do not use Silikroil the one with silicone.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

The nasty pedals....


----------



## Duck (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's one for 'ya to try, next time you're bored, Bri- From an old machinist/ long time customer. He swears by it: Equal parts of Acetone and transmission fluid. I've always had good luck w/ it myself, and it's hard to beat the price..


----------



## momo608 (Feb 2, 2017)

I think an affection for a certain brand of penetrating oil is based on the luck of the draw rather than any one brand being better than another. Whatever you were using at the time of success becomes your highly recommended go to source because it worked on the last frozen fastener you encountered. I have used many brands and find no measurable difference between them.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 7, 2017)

How does PB Blaster compare?


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> How does PB Blaster compare?




I found this on another site, although I believe it's been posted here as well.

"Machinist's Workshop magazine actually tested penetrants for break out
torque on rusted nuts. Significant results! They are below, as
forwarded by an ex-student and professional machinist, Bud Baker.
*Don't forget the April 2007 "Machinist's Workshop" magazine comparison
test.*
*They arranged a subjective test of all the popular penetrants with
the control being the torque required to remove the nut from a
"scientifically rusted" environment.*

*Penetrating oil ..... Average load*

None ..................... 516 pounds
WD-40 .................. 238 pounds
PB Blaster ............. 214 pounds
Liquid Wrench ..... 127 pounds
Kano Kroil ............ 106 pounds
ATF-Acetone mix....53 pounds

*The ATF-Acetone mix was a "home brew" mix of 50 - 50 automatic
transmission fluid and acetone.*
*Note the "home brew" was better than any commercial product in this one
particular test. Our local machinist group mixed up a batch and we all
now use it with equally good results. Note also that "Liquid Wrench" is
about as good as "Kroil" for about 20% of the price. *

The "Home brew" stuff has worked well for me several times."


----------



## momo608 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I found this on another site, although I believe it's been posted here as well.
> 
> "Machinist's Workshop magazine actually tested penetrants for break out
> torque on rusted nuts. Significant results! They are below, as
> ...




I saw this but since I couldn't find the test I gave it a thumbs down. The skeptic should ask. 

How do you "scientifically rust" fasteners and know they are all corroded equally down in the threads of the fasteners? I'm sure most of us have encountered multiple fasteners of the same size on the same object and find that some come out easily and others are hopelessly stuck.  When they did the test did they come to their conclusions based on one or two fasteners for the torque ratings for each type of penetrating oil? I would expect to see at least several rusted fasteners for each type of penetrating oil used and then average out the torque required to remove it. 

The most complete references to this test quote it as saying 

"They arranged a subjective test of all the popular penetrants with the control being the torque required to remove the nut from a "scientifically rusted" environment."

"subjective" REALLY! 
"based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions."
"his views are highly subjective"
synonyms: personal, individual, emotional, instinctive, intuitive
"a subjective analysis"


----------



## Duck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ace Hardware used to carry what was essentially the pre-packaged "homebrew" concoction with the addition of something that inhibited rust, but it was discontinued some years back. I have no idea as to why, however it sold well, so I'd suspect some sort of EPA ruling.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2017)

momo608 said:


> I saw this but since I couldn't find the test I gave it a thumbs down. The skeptic should ask..............................




Fair enough. I agree with you. Results of "test" should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> How does PB Blaster compare?




Better than WD-40 or Liquid wrench but not as good as Kroil.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs is supposed to be good also... never tried it. I've been taking apart rusted stuff for 40 years plus, so I know what I'm talking about. Tried Coke, the "Molasses" treatment (works but dead slow), CRC, Kerosene, turpentine, thinners, etc.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 12, 2017)

Wouldn't the acetone/trans mix damage paint?   First thing I do when I get a bike is spray down all the fasteners, stem etc. which gets on the paint.


----------



## RustySprockets (Feb 18, 2017)

I use the acetone/ATF witch's brew almost exclusively these days and have yet to have it attack my paints.  That doesn't mean susceptible paints don't exist...I just haven't encountered any.  The mix does leave a greasy residue behind, but it's washable.  The REAL DANGER is plastic parts, since acetone is a vicious solvent to most types.  Protect the plastic.  I apply my sauce by means of an old fashioned ketchup squirt bottle.


----------

